# New to all this and quite lost



## hmf4775 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi

My name is Marla and I have had some problems concerning my thyroid for a while now. An er doc told me my 'numbers' were borderline low and I should see my regular doc. He said I have a mass in my neck, I had an ultrasound and these are the results.

'There is a 5.5 x 3.3 x 3.2 cm solid nodule with internal vascularity which near completely replaces the left lobe.'

Also some 9x6mm nodules on right lobe.

I have an appointment with an endo but it's a ways off.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciatd.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Marla, and welcome to the forum!

It sounds like you have started down the path that many of us on the forum have taken. Sometimes it leads to surgery, sometimes it doesn't. Sometimes it's benign, sometimes it isn't.

When you say your endo appointment is "a ways off" how far out is it? Is it within the next few weeks?

My guess is that the endo will order a fine-needle aspiration (FNA) biopsy to possibly get a better idea of what's going on in there. Unfortunately, many times, the FNA results are inconclusive, often making surgery the next step. In that case, they'll likely remove the mass along with half of the thyroid (then potentially the other half later, depending on the pathology). Of course, all patients and doctors are different, so it's impossible to predict what might be in store for you.

That's a pretty large mass, relatively speaking. Is it making you uncomfortable (swallowing, talking, breating, etc.)?

Any chance you can see the endo sooner? Maybe you could be put on a "call me if anyone cancels" list. (Especially if you're having discomfort.)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hmf4775 said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Marla and I have had some problems concerning my thyroid for a while now. An er doc told me my 'numbers' were borderline low and I should see my regular doc. He said I have a mass in my neck, I had an ultrasound and these are the results.
> 
> ...


Welcome, Marla!! When is your appt. with the endo? Can you get on a cancellation list?

Do you have symptoms that you can share w/us?


----------



## hmf4775 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi- I have been feeling severe fatigue for at least 9 months, I thought it was because I'm middleaged and in school full time. In that time it's become progressively harder to swallow, always have a lump in my throat, skin getting dryer, etc.

I noticed a perfect egg shaped lump in the front of my neck, above collar bone, leaning toward the left. I don't think it moves but my friends say it's getting bigger quickly. I honestly can't tell the difference.

I 've had 2 tsh tests and they've both come back normal. For 5 weeks now I've been trying everything I know to get in quicker to see the endo but the phone receptionists' are hopeless. I'm on a cancellation list-big deal. I see him next week.

I have decided if it's anything that even looks suspicious I want it gone. I'm glad I found this board because it sure makes you feel nervous whan you feel all alone.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

hmf4775 said:


> I have decided if it's anything that even looks suspicious I want it gone. I'm glad I found this board because it sure makes you feel nervous whan you feel all alone.


The fact that it's there and it's causing you discomfort is suspicious enough. You are smart to want it out of there.

I'm glad your appointment is next week.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hmf4775 said:


> Hi- I have been feeling severe fatigue for at least 9 months, I thought it was because I'm middleaged and in school full time. In that time it's become progressively harder to swallow, always have a lump in my throat, skin getting dryer, etc.
> 
> I noticed a perfect egg shaped lump in the front of my neck, above collar bone, leaning toward the left. I don't think it moves but my friends say it's getting bigger quickly. I honestly can't tell the difference.
> 
> ...


Yes; you do have some concerns. Especially if the lump is getting bigger. You might be better off just to go straight to an ENT doctor; I am sort of thinking that.

We are here for you! And you are NOT alone!


----------



## hmf4775 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks everybody-I see the endo tomorrow.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hmf4775 said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Marla and I have had some problems concerning my thyroid for a while now. An er doc told me my 'numbers' were borderline low and I should see my regular doc. He said I have a mass in my neck, I had an ultrasound and these are the results.
> 
> ...


Hi there Marla and welcome!!










It truly sounds like you should be headed to surgery. They should have set you up for an FNA (fine needle aspiration); have they not done that? If I were doing this for myself, I would circumvent the endo and go see an ENT.

I wonder what numbers are borderline low? Do you have a copy of your lab report and if so could you post the results and the ranges? Different labs use different ranges.

When "is" you appt. with the endo? Someone needs to Rx that FNA and get you on the way here. Or the ENT as suggested.

Are you having trouble swallowing? Do you have swollen lymph nodes in your neck/clavicle area? Coughing, anything like that? Sore throat, earaches?


----------



## hmf4775 (Aug 29, 2011)

Well I saw the endo and he said surgery, which I expected. I have a biopsy scheduled for next week.

He said we could do the surgery without it, but it's better for the surgeon to have a clearer idea of what's inside.


----------



## hmf4775 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi

I had my FNA (first and last time ever) and the Doc said my mass was growing down into my chest.

What does that mean?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi there...well, I'm sure that scared the heck outta ya! I'm so sorry...did he tell you what the FNA revealed? As in, what kinds of cells we are talking about? Did he do any other kind of exam or scan or test that lead him to talk about the "growth into [your] chest"?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hmf4775 said:


> Hi
> 
> I had my FNA (first and last time ever) and the Doc said my mass was growing down into my chest.
> 
> What does that mean?


It means it is Substernal. Geez.

http://www.omjournal.org/fultext_PDF.aspx?DetailsID=35&type=fultext

When do you get FNA results? I will pray it is not cancer. But, even if it is not, that bad bad thyroid will have to go.

Please do let us know the FNA results and if surgery is scheduled, when that might be.

In the meantime, I am keeping you in thought and prayer and I know others here will as well.

Bottom line? You will get through this and you will be fine. Inconvenienced, yes.......................there is no question of that but ultimately you will come out of this like a champ!

We are here for you!


----------



## hmf4775 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for your kind words. I am trying to get the FNA results but I've had two messages sent to my Doc, and still haven't heard back.

Should be a verrrrry long weekend.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hmf4775 said:


> Thanks for your kind words. I am trying to get the FNA results but I've had two messages sent to my Doc, and still haven't heard back.
> 
> Should be a verrrrry long weekend.


I hate weekends when one is waiting to hear news about medical. Just hate it. I am sitting on pins and needles with you.

Glad you popped in. You will find plenty of company here.


----------



## hmf4775 (Aug 29, 2011)

Benign is a lovely word. 

Now all I need is a partial thyroidectomy. I am confused though, why not take all of it out since I have several smaller nodules on the right side?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hmf4775 said:


> Benign is a lovely word.
> 
> Now all I need is a partial thyroidectomy. I am confused though, why not take all of it out since I have several smaller nodules on the right side?


Who told you partial? I am so glad the FNA is benign! Whooooooooohoo!

If you have substernal goiter; a partial thyroidectomy does not make sense to me. Does it to you?


----------



## hmf4775 (Aug 29, 2011)

Nope, it was the endo who said partial.

When I saw the surgeon yesterday he said total. I said yes.

It's been great having you guys to talk to, it's helped so much.

After the 20th I plan on never having another thyroid problem.:anim_26:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hmf4775 said:


> Nope, it was the endo who said partial.
> 
> When I saw the surgeon yesterday he said total. I said yes.
> 
> ...


I think you can put your plans in place. Good for you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hmf4775 said:


> Nope, it was the endo who said partial.
> 
> When I saw the surgeon yesterday he said total. I said yes.
> 
> ...


20th. when? October, November?


----------



## hmf4775 (Aug 29, 2011)

Next Thursday, the 20th


----------

